# plans for cam grinder



## artrans

looking for cam grinder plans


----------



## Brass_Machine

Check your email

Eric


----------



## kustomkb

Hi Eric, would you mind sending me a copy as well?

thanks,

Kevin.


----------



## jimmybondi

Hi Eric,


i'm interested too 
(& it won't be automaticated  )

Regards Frank

BTW: in a german forum i started a thread about a small DIY circular grinder (2" x 6") and how to do
(a machine forum, not especally engines)
When there is a concept ready i'll show it here too
i don't know if such discussion about HowTo is right placed in this forum ... - if so let me know


----------



## Brass_Machine

Kevin - Sent

Frank - I need your email.

Eric


----------



## kustomkb

thanks Eric,

Much appreciated ;D


----------



## bigmike

Eric i am a new member and also interested in the cam grinder plans. Thankyou very much, Mike


----------



## cobra428

Hey While your at it Eric,
Please send me a set to :bow: :bow: :bow:
Tony


----------



## ozzie46

Eric May I get them too? :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow:

 Ron


----------



## bearcar1

This might be a good item to post up in the plans section if allowed. I'd be interested in viewing them as well. 

BC1


----------



## PhillyVa

Say :bow: Eric :bow: ...Me too. If it's not too much trouble.

Thanks in advance

Philly


----------



## seans883

Me too if its not to much trouble.


----------



## DPowell

I wanna jump on the bandwagon!


----------



## rake60

Jump on DPowel!

Welcome to HMEM!

Rick


----------



## stegaster

Hi...

can I jump too???

 ;D ;D


----------



## waynes world

Brass_Machine  said:
			
		

> Check your email
> 
> Eric
> can you please help a newbie with some cam grinder plans please or anyone please


----------



## Shrekii

I would love to jump on too if it isnt to much trouble that is....


----------



## ironman

Happy Day After Thanksgiving. Eric, could I get those plans too? Thanks, Ray  [email protected]


----------



## BP_1234

Eric,

If its not too much trouble, could you send me a copy of yout cam grinder plans

Many thanks in advance
Bill


----------



## deverett

Eric

Would you mind sending me a copy of the Cam Grinder plans, please?

Thanks in anticipation.

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## ileed

Eric,

I am also in need of the cam grinder plans, Please.

Thank you,

Greg


----------



## t_ottoboni

Hi! Could you send me a copy of these plans too?
[email protected]

Thanks a lot!


----------



## bearcar1

Why not put them up here for all that my be interested. That way you won't be getting asked all of the time for them.

BC1
Jim


----------



## rosveld

Hi, Eric,
Good you send me the plans for the camgrinder to, at this moment i am in the process of drawing and then making up a variation on the Hubert Schilling single DOHC engine.
When the drawings are finished, I will make them available to the forum if anyone is interrested. thanks in advance from Holland
my email, [email protected]


----------



## Belize

Eric, (or anyone who received from Eric)

I also would appreciated cam grinder plans.
thank, mike minus48v at yahoo.com


----------



## ironman

Has anyone heard from Brass_Machine lately? Is he alright? Any one that has copies of those plans, I would appreciate having a set. Thank you, ironman


----------



## ironman

Found Brass_Machine. He is Administrator on MadModder Forum. Emailed him but haven't heard anything yet. Thanks, ironman


----------



## ariz

he was ill in the last months
fortunately now he feel better, I think he'll reply to you as soon as he can


----------



## crankshafter

Hi all.
Here are some links regarding the camgrinder I think :

http://go.startsiden.no/go/e/conten...zone.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-3549.html

http://go.startsiden.no/go/e/conten...//www.baemclub.com/crkcallarchive/feb09nl.pdf

http://go.startsiden.no/go/e/conten...//www.baemclub.com/crkcallarchive/mar05nl.pdf

http://go.startsiden.no/go/e/conten...cs=latin1/http://www.strictlyic.com/pit01.htm

And this one:
http://go.startsiden.no/go/e/conten...tp://www.nvbackflow.com/engines/cambasics.htm

Have fun ;D Ps:You can have the plans from SIC- back issues I think.
Have a nice day
Crankshafter.


----------



## ironman

I got my plans by ordering the 3 back issues of SIC. It is a great cam grinder. ironman


----------



## BillC.

ironman  said:
			
		

> I got my plans by ordering the 3 back issues of SIC. It is a great cam grinder. ironman



Yes, those plans are good but check the modifications that Ken Hurst did to his machine....He added a means of a precision adjustment to the wheelhead along the back so that you can feed sideways as well. I believe he used a large (3/4" SAE) threaded rod for the support/adjuster since the small amount of rotation travel of the wheelhead would be negligible on the pitch of the 3/4 SAE rod doing the cam lobes. A handwheel on one end would serve to precisely locate the wheelhead and also to maintain its location. I'm working on a cam grinder too - off and on...

Thanks,
Bill C.


----------



## BillC.

This manifold is the reason for my interest in constructing a cam grinder...The intakes are siamesed so the intakes and exhaust lobes on each end of the camshaft are reversed. This is a traditional layout for a four cylinder engine.

Thanks yall,
Bill C.


----------



## flattwin2002

Hi Eric, 
i am a new member and also interested in the cam grinder plans. 
Anticipated thanks,
Flattwin2002


----------



## bogus105

hi,
pls can i have that plans too? i'm pretty interested in such machine.
my email: [email protected]

many thanks!


----------



## GOOFY063

Hi i would also like to have the plans
[email protected]
Thanks 
goofy063


----------



## kendo

Hi Eric
     would it be possible for me to have a copy too, its been something 
     I've been looking to find for a long time.

           Many Thanks 
                 Ken


----------



## jimmy-1

Hello Eric,

If its not too much trouble, could you send me a copy of your cam grinder plans.

[email protected] 

Many thanks from Austria
Gerold


----------



## crankshafter

Hi all.
There have been so much "talkabout" camgrinders. Is there anyone started to building the grinder? 
CS


----------



## ironman

I built the one in my previous post. By Gene Switzer in Issues 39,40,41 of Strictly IC magazine. Very good machine. Another one at http://www.nvbackflow.com/engines/cams.htm  Ken modified it and uses it for making cams for other people. ironman


----------



## Blogwitch

I had better let you know that Eric has been rather ill for the last few months, and I think it is best if you let him recover a little more before pestering him for plans.

If you are just after making one or two cams, this grinder isn't most probably the best way to go. It is a rather large machine to have sitting around the shop not being used, and also it could get rather expensive if you don't have most of the required bits in you stash boxes. Even though I have most of the bits to make one, I did price it up to make if you started from scratch, and it could easily cost you a couple of hundred bucks to make, depending what sort of grinding head you were going to use and the type of drive system that you would settle on.

So for those that think it would be a cheapo way to make a cam, as I thought, it most probably isn't. 
I think it would be more suited to club, rather than individual use, where it would get the amount of work to make it a viable cost effective proposition, or maybe a couple of people who live within easy striking distance of each other. Unless of course you went into making model engine cams big time, but as a few people have already found out, don't give up your day job in the meantime.

If just making one or two off multi lobe cams, then you would be much better off doing it the old way that ET Westbury did it, and later Bob Shores. That is make a little holding and setting jig for your lathe, and use that. That is what I did when I used to make IC engines, and is a very satisfying and easy method. You can easily cut one lobe in half an hour.

In fact, I am positive Uncle Marv has a proggy in his collection for making cam lobes using coordinates on the milling machine.

The main advantage of a cam grinder is that you can process pre hardened blanks, whereas with the manual method, you either case harden or full harden after the lobes are cut and shaped, and you run the risk of distortion during the hardening process. A thing I never had happen, but I have been told it sometimes does.

This post isn't to put you off wanting to make one, but a little information to bring you back down to earth.


Blogs


----------



## ironman

Good post Blogs. With buying the motor, bearings, chain and sprockets, I had 150+ in mine plus many hours of labor and I have only made 6 cams in about the last 4 years. Sits on a bench with a plastic tarp over it to protect it from dust and swarf. ironman


----------



## season

Can you send me a copy also to [email protected] if still available? I'm Steve the newbie, thanks!


----------



## Bernd

Issue #21 of Model Engine Builder has started a series called "A Series on Cam and Master Design and Grinding" by Carl Wilson. Looks to be interesting and easy to do.

Bernd


----------



## pickstock

[email protected] if you could send it please

thanks mates
just wondering why not upload it to the site??


----------



## Bernd

pickstock  said:
			
		

> [email protected] if you could send it please
> 
> thanks mates
> just wondering why not upload it to the site??



Sorry can't do. Material is copy righted.


----------



## pickstock

ohhh ok
so hmmmm
is that just the one your using bernd or is that what everone else is asking for??


----------



## Blogwitch

I have just been thru this whole post and noticed just how many 'I wants' came out of the woodwork and joined just to get hold of these plans. Never a word from them since.

Seeing as it was myself, many moons ago, that started giving out these plans to the members, and sent out dozens of them, I wouldn't even consider sending them out to anyone who hasn't already been a fairly active member for some time. Just to discourage this sort of thing happening.

Has anyone any stats on how many people have joined just to rape the downloads section, then disappeared as fast as they joined, as soon as they were satisfied they had stripped the site of everything they could get?

Blogs


----------



## pickstock

must admit ive seen it happen dammm google.
understood


----------



## Bernd

I basically pointed out where plans can be gotten. It involves buying a magazine or two to get the articles. Magazines have copy righted material. Copies can be made for your own personal use but cannot be distributed to other people weather for money or not. 

Many people ask were to get plans from. Usually they come from people who spend their time writing articles for magazines and should be monetarily rewarded for doing so. Making copies and handing them out to others would discourage many from sharing information like that. 

Sometimes you just have to pay for what you want.

Regards,
Bernd

P.S. John leave it at that. No sense getting people upset, including yourself.


----------



## ironman

The SIC Gene Switzer grinder back issues can be had for around 30 bucks. That is a lot of info for a small amount. Thanks Bernd for your reply. ironman


----------



## Blogwitch

Not getting upset Bernd, just stating facts as to what does happen. 
The same as when people ask for free development time. Get what they want and never put anything back into the learning database. 

John


----------



## Bernd

I agree with you on that John. Unfortunately it happens. Wish there was an answer. :-\

Bernd


----------



## Blogwitch

Bernd, there are very easy answers and cures for both problems, but someone would get upset if they were suggested. 

So I didn't suggest them.

John


----------



## RoughCut

I guess I should not be asking for anything with this being my first posting. But I can't help it, I have been searching for plans to build a cam grinder and well I see that there were plans circulating around here and I was wonder if one of you would be kind enough to share it. If not, I understand, being the new kid on the block and asking for a favor.


----------



## Tin Falcon

Roughcat et al. 

 this site is open to newbies and is meant as an open forum . It is meant to encourage folks at all levels to build model engine. It is also intended to help folks move up to the next level of the hobby. 
Bogs does have a point. We also encourage folks to post there first thread to the welcome area and introduce themselves. Let folks know a bit about yourself your shop and post a few photos of what you have built. If john had this attitude about a simple oscilator I would heartily disagree . but lets think about this if you have the need and skill to build a cam grinder you also have built a few engines and imho have something to contribute here. So those of you that want plans hang in there pull up a stool and join in . 
While we encourage sharing of Ideas and learning we do not want folk to be a bunch of folks that take but never give back. 
Respectfully 
Tin Falcon


----------



## waynes world

i have since purchased my own copies of the cam grinder articles so i was not entirely looking for a charitable handout as such ,just the needed info in BASICs of the setup.

Isn't this what setting up websites all about creating a wider community on ic engine building and helping your hobby grow  hmmmm?

as a part of my long standing plan towards retirement this such thing ic engines is a big part of it, but now has been brought forward by 25 years and always spending dollars on adding to the workshop ,machines , tooling ,metals etc its an ongoing cost for all who participate in such joys of doing this wonderful hobby.

so if somebody puts up an offer a plan of course you will get takers ,would you?.
A plan or plans are never free in the long run it all cost in the long run.

As i have had a longtime involvement with r/c boats racing over 30 years i have always helped a lot of others in setting up boats, engines, making parts on mill & lathe and the list goes on.

Remember that you are involved in a hobby world wide it has a huge audience ,I do not post alot but i do read it and follow articles daily.

  ps; there is no such thing as a free lunch


----------



## Tin Falcon

> Isn't this what setting up websites all about creating a wider community on ic engine building and helping your hobby grow  hmmmm?


Yes a forum is an open sharing of Ideas. But there are limits ,we do not "share" plans etc that have been published and the copyright is owned by others. If a member here has authored plans that person owns the copyrights and can share them as he or she sees fit. Or not. We do not foster and will not foster an elitist attitude here . Everyone starts with post #1. 
I think bogs concern is the guy or gal that shows up asks for plans gets them and goes and hides in the shop or just lurks on the board never to be heard from again. Or the guy that take a set of plans from here and offers them for sale on Flea bay. 
Tin


----------



## Maryak

Guys,

Tin and Blogs are both saying in their own way that it is better for our hobby and this forum if you put something in before you take something out.

You will find us more than willing to help you put in.

Hopefully that will create a wider community and help our hobby grow.

From where I sit, the above seems to be what the majority of us want.

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## RoughCut

Guys, listen I apologize for asking for something before putting something into this forum. I just never thought about it being a big deal like that. Its just the way I was brought up I guess, you see if someone needs help or something and I can help them, I will. I call it making friends, now dont get me wrong if they are trying to screw me over on something, well thats another story. 
Again I scenery apologize, I will mind my manners a little better.


----------



## pickstock

it seems to me and the little i know on the subject, if someone makes a cam grinder from scratch and then posts plans in here it should be ok if somone wants to go to the trouble execpt that all of them would have roughly the same elements.
or the people who post pictures of there machines they made from plans they bought i could copy that exactly with the little detail provided and then would not be in the wrong beacause they did not provided the plans see where im going with this??
well how about i ask how everyone else makes there cams??


----------



## cadillac2

Can I join the list for the cam grinder plans as well..? Is there any charge..? If so please state..
Thanks,

Dario Brisighella, (cadillac2)


----------



## cidrontmg

Dario Brisighella, (cadillac2) 
cadillac2
Newbie <<<

I´d vote that as THE understatement of the year... ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Blogwitch

Could someone off admin please lock or completely delete this whole post.

I seems to attract all sorts including those who think it is their given right to almost demand a copy of these plans.

It seems they don't even read the whole post, because if they did, they should know it is no use asking any more.


Bogs


----------

